# graphics on hu



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have a kenwood excelon hu that is a few years old and has graphics on it. The graphics on one side is going out, just lines on the right side of the display. Does anyone know how to fix this or what causes it? When my freind bought his pioneer we were told hu with graphics cut out all the time any help would be appreciated


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

try cleaning the metal contacts on the back of the faceplate, if your unit has a removable faceplate that is


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Already tried that. Now it is all the way gone no display at all. Sometimes it starts to flip and then just stays at the half way open spot where you remove the faceplate. It has power but no function to it. I guess it is time for a new one. Can I mix a kenwood cd changer and a different hu, or do I have to have a kenwood for it to responod correctly.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yea it does sound like it's on its last leg

sorry I don't know about the kenwood changer's compatability with other units


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Ill have to look into it.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

the cd changer should work with any HU but you will lose your control capability for the cd changer thru the cd player. you will have to use a remote for the cd changer. (well this is what i was told from crutchfield when i changed HU's in my moms blazer and she had a different brand cd changer. also crutchfield told me you lose sound quality when you mix brands.) but who knows.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

get it fixed at a kenwood dealer...my kdc5019 deck was malfunctioning kind of like yours and i got it fixed for $40 from a local repair shop that i was told to go to by the place i bought the unit. not bad for a $300 cd player. sure beats buying a cheap replacement.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I know some one who has a kenwood deck that none of the display works


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

either take it somewhere like bestbuy and have them fix it or send it back to be fixed or look on ebay and you may be able to find a "new" faceplate? dont know sorry


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Looking into having it fixed first and then replacing second. Lots of stuff gouing wrong with my stereo and no money for it. Wel it doesnt even play now or do anything but try to flip and doesnt all the way. Ill be looking for a new one soon


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Nothing wrong with the power its getting, is there? Sometimes spikey power (from an old battery) can do uncool things to sensitive electronics. A long shot, but maybe worth looking into.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Wel my battery is a optima yellow top so I doubt it. Now the hu doesnt work at all. Just tries to flip when you touch a button going to look into it more tommorow. My girlfreind has a excelon deck and Im going to plug it into her truck and see if maybe it is something wrong with the wiring harness.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Last time I pulled out the hu the wiring harness was a little kinked, nothing bad. I hoped that was the problem but its not so Ill be looking for a new one soon I hope.


----------

